# goiter, nodules and needles, oh my!



## conansmom (Dec 22, 2010)

This is all VERY new to me so please forgive my ignorance.
If I have a goiter and I have nodules and cysts within the goiter what are the chances that it is or isn't Hashi's? I hope it's not. Or cancer, I REALLY hope it's not!!
Also, my T3, T4 levels were alright - so what does that tell me? Anything??
I've had an US of the goiter, it's palpable and evident to the naked eye, ugly little thing. I also have throat pressure, voice changes and throat clearing all of the time. What are the indications for thyroid removal? How common is a laproscopic removal?
I have an Endo & I'm having an FNA this week. 
I'm just trying to sort things out before embarking on this unintentional journey.
Thanks, 
Conansmom
South Florida


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi!
Have you had recent labs done? Even if labs come back within normal range, it doesn't mean they are the best for you. Can you post them with the range? Did you have any antibody tests done?

I have Hashi's, which was confirmed in my final path report after my thyroidectomy. There are certain cells that confirm Hashi's, but a lot of doctors will tell their patients they have it based on antibody results, but antibodies can be present in other conditions.

I did have an endoscopic TT and am VERY pleased with the surgery and results. Not every surgeon is trained to do it, so if you're intersted you need to seek out one who is skilled in endoscopic TT. If you have any specific questions about it, let me know.

Nodules are pretty common so having the FNA this week is a good step. It's over pretty quickly and you should have the results in about a week.


----------



## conansmom (Dec 22, 2010)

Well McKenna, I don't have any other test results other than the T3, T4 and maybe there was a TSH on there as well but they were all within normal range. I left the results with the Endo Dr when I went for my consult last week so I don't have anything to post. Is the antibody test one of those??

If you don't mind telling me, why did they do your TT? Did they suspect Hashi's or something else? IF I have to have a TT, THAT is the way I prefer it done though!

I'll see what this endo says after the FNA results are back and depending on the results I will grill him, if necessary, about the endo TT.

I do like this guy's style though, he's very calm, spends a lot of time with you, came highly recommended from employees at the medical center and has been practicing for 18 years so I feel confident in him going into this. We shall see though....

Thanks so much for your answers! I'll post more when I know more, I guess!

Conansmom


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi again,

See if you can get a copy of your labs from the endo. Do you know if he did the Free T's? Free T3, Free T4 and TSH are usual labs, plus it's helpful to get antibody labs too, which can show something autoimmune, like Hashi's. Do you have any symptoms or are you on thyroid meds now? You'll find that even if your labs are technically "in range", it doesn't mean they are optimal or that you won't have symptoms.

I had a large cold nodule, inconclusive FNA with "rare fibrous fragments", and hashitoxicosis, which is where you flip from hyper to hypothryoid, back and forth. It was a nightmare roller coaster ride. Some of my labs came back hypo and some came back hyper. It was impossible to regulate so I had my thryoid removed and I'm finally on the road to recovery. Doctors usually won't take a thryoid for just Hashi's, but they will take one for nodules, especially in my case where my FNA was inconclusive and it was "cold" and "solid", and my antibody levels kept rising.

I went to three different surgeons before I had my TT. The first one only wanted to do a lobectomy, which I would never. The second scheduled my surgery (a traditional TT) but he left his practice suddenly. The third was a general surgeon who specialized in endoscopic surgery and did a lot of TT's per week. I feel it was meant to be with him, b/c it worked out well and I have a really tiny scar, never needed a drain and went home the same day. If you have to have surgery at some point, don't be afraid to interview several surgeons before you choose one. You want a surgeon who knows his/her stuff.

Best of luck with your FNA this week!


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I love your unintentional journey comment! Would be a better journey if we knew where we were headed when we started! I have already been though an FNA and am waiting for my appointment with the endo - have lots of questions and hope they will be able to find answers. Good luck with the FNA!


----------



## conansmom (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, ksgal - good luck to you on your journey through thyroid-land too! I would personally prefer Disney World! :-D

McKenna - I will get copies of all of my labs but no, none of the freeT's were done, only labs my pcp ordered as a prelim to me seeing the Endo. I will ask the Endo about the free t's and the antibody tests. I do have a parent with an autoimmune disease, RA, so I'm very concerned about Hashi's. I am not on thyroid meds now, no real symptoms other than a pressure sensation on my throat, hoarseness and a lot of throat clearing. Other than that...?? Oh & I've gained weight but that's because I have no willpower & love sweets - LOL!
I will definitely interview a few drs if it comes to a TT!! I had a craniotomy a few years back & know all about choosing the dr that fits & you feel "right" with. Thanks! 
I'm glad you're on the road to recovery - I hope it's a short, smooth road!
~Conansmom~


----------

